# Which template guide bushings do I need for Bosch?



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I just bought a Bosch 1617EVSPK. I'm confused about guide bushings. Do I need the Bosch set or is there sets that fit various models? Can you only buy sets or can you buy them individually? Which is better, brass or steel?
What else do I need to know?
Thanks.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Bosch Pof 52 router and use the limited range of Bosch guides. Build or buy a subfence and use either PC or Trend guides. I like the idea of brass guides, no rust, shiny, not much damage to bits if they collide, but saying that if you are sensible, your guide bush is always bigger than your cutter. If the collet is smaller than the the guide bush, so much better. I have alloy, steel, and aluminium guide bushes. The more you have, the greater your options.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

sofasurfer said:


> I just bought a Bosch 1617EVSPK. I'm confused about guide bushings. Do I need the Bosch set or is there sets that fit various models? Can you only buy sets or can you buy them individually? Which is better, brass or steel?
> What else do I need to know?
> Thanks.



I have that router with the Bosch guide set. The set comes with an adapter to use P-C style guides also. In my use, the Bosch set is really all I've needed except for 1 instance and I bought the 1 P-C guide I needed and moved on.
Unlike some posts I've read, I think the Bosch guides are excellent and the sizes in the set are pretty much all you need for basic template use.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi SofaSurfer:

Another route is the one I took:

Adapter base:
Adapter Base Plate - Lee Valley Tools

Brass Bushings:
1-3/16" Brass Template Guides - Lee Valley Tools

Inlay Kit:
Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools

Cassandra


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

Mike.

_Build or buy a subfence and use either PC or Trend guides_

Do you mean "sub base"?


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

How many guide sets are there? Does every manufacturer have their own? Is there a certain select few that fit all brands of routers if you know which ones to use? Are there differant installation methods (my Bosch has a spring loaded lever that you push to insert the guide)?
I was hopeing to find a good web site that explains in detail for us people who have never used a guide before and have only just purchased their first quality router.
Sorry if I'm asking stuff that sounds routine to you, but it new tech to me.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

sofasurfer said:


> How many guide sets are there?


Every router has it's own guide set. 

Now, the best are brass. They finger tighten, won't work loose and won't damage router bits should something go amuck. Steel ones may grab the bit and create a projectile of themselves and/or pieces of the bit.



sofasurfer said:


> Does every manufacturer have their own?


Yes, pretty much. There are only so many sizes that can fit the space but everyone has a slightly different attachment method.



sofasurfer said:


> Is there a certain select few that fit all brands of routers if you know which ones to use? Are there differant installation methods (my Bosch has a spring loaded lever that you push to insert the guide)?
> I was hopeing to find a good web site that explains in detail for us people who have never used a guide before and have only just purchased their first quality router.


There will be a series of essays available on this and other topics in the new FAQ when it is assembled. 

You want to take a look at Oak-Park.com. Here's the rub: you take off the baseplate of your router and replace it with an OakPark one specifically for your router. Use the 7" for hand held template operations. Then, you have a wide assortment of guide bushings available from oakPark and LeeValley. All are brass screw on and available in a professional range of sizes from very small to very large. You can use the same guide bushings for the 11" Oak Park table insert. Baseplates are available for most routers and if there isn't one, it's not difficult to make one.



sofasurfer said:


> Sorry if I'm asking stuff that sounds routine to you, but it new tech to me.


Ask away. No such thing as a dumb question, only dumb answers. If you ask there are dozens afraid to. That way, they get the info too.


----------

